#ubuntu-africa 2015-08-31
<craigbrash> morning world :)
<philipballew> craigbrash, hello
<h0912> hi africa :)
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<Kilos> just read sinclairs mail, he is right, we need to keep contact mainly,  and let things grow from there
<Kilos> whole of africa is in a troubled state atm so one has to just ride the tide for now
<ongolaBoy> hello :)
 * ongolaBoy was offline since 2,3 weeks :)
<Kilos> hi ongolaBoy
<Kilos> we noticed yes
<Kilos> all ok there?
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<ongolaBoy> I'm fine at my side . A bit busy but it's ok
<Kilos> good
<philipballew> Kilos, greeting man!
<elacheche> Morning Africa :)
<Kilos> hi philipballew elacheche
<philipballew> Kilos, How is life in your neck of the woods?
<Kilos> alive philipballew
<Kilos> sorry im so slow
<philipballew> Kilos, dont die! Its chill that you are slow
<Kilos> lol i wont die man
<Kilos> im too stubborn
<Kilos> you guys just look after here till im in top form again
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos
<Fatar> Hey everyone
<Fatar> Sup kilos what was that email about?
<craigbrash> Hello Fatar
<Fatar> was that your email craigbash?
<craigbrash> not mine but which one?
<craigbrash> From O.Sinclair?
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> saying you guys are a tiny group so difficult to push only windows, but thats good too because many peeps that switch to linux end up using ubuntu in one way or anothger
<Kilos> another
<Kilos> sorry i was asleep
<Fatar> the sleep pills strike again Kilos?
<Kilos> haha still
<Kilos> they not even sleep pills, supposed to dilate veins and arteries
<Na3iL> o/
<Na3iL> Kilos, hows you :)
<Kilos> good ty Na3iL and you?
<Na3iL> am good  :D
<melodie> hi
<melodie> hi Kilos ubuntiste-msakni
<melodie> happy to see you
<Kilos> hi melodie
<Kilos> maybe Na3iL
<Kilos> i dont remember if he does grahics as well
<melodie> Na3iL ? what does Na3iL do?
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I'll upload a screenshot
<Kilos> Na3iL ^^
<melodie> this is the Alpha1, and I'm about to build the Beta 1.1
<melodie> http://meets.free.fr/images/Malinux-2015-alpha1.png
<Na3iL> o/
<melodie> I would need the logos (not seen on this page) and the background be reused to get the plymouth theme show Malinux instead of Xubuntu
<Na3iL> Yo Kilos melodie
<melodie> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> philipballew do you know graphics peeps with time
<Na3iL> wassup guys
<Kilos> Na3iL melodie buils things for peeps in africa
<philipballew> probably noone who does things for free, but I can keep an eye open
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> builds
<Na3iL> Oh! cool Kilos keep it up melodie
<melodie> Na3iL I'm remixing Xubuntu Trusty to do the Malinux edition which had been done in 2012 for the Mali teachers in high schools and universities and I'd like to make it very good. I need some help with a few things now that it's almost ok on the tech part
<Na3iL> Great job melodie :) I think d4rk-5c0rp can help too
<melodie> philipballew they don't have to do it for free, they can grab Malinux and remix it or adapt it for their own needs
<melodie> Na3iL that would be nice
<Na3iL> Besides, what kind of Artwork you need melodie
<melodie> I have to warn you that the ISO is very large, because of the doc which is inside.
<melodie> the one that allows using the Xubuntu plymouth theme to make it look like Malinux : I can provide the logo and background the graphist has to work with that (I don't have source files)
<Na3iL> By the way, just wondering if you have did the distribution Malinux from the scratch?
<melodie> I am using Xubuntu in Ubuntu Builder with the instructions of the guy who did the former one on top of Xubuntu 12.04
<melodie> I use Xubuntu 14.04.3
<Na3iL> Nice!
<melodie> he provided scripts, which can't be used anymore and I ported the method with the normal principles I know of
<melodie> I am about to do the third build, and it pains me to see the Xubuntu plymouth splash when it's a matter of knowing the graphic tools to get the same with the Malinux theme
<Kilos> melodie Na3iL and d4rk-5c0rp  are in tunisia same as ubuntiste-msakni
<melodie> oh ok!
<Kilos> or elacheche
<melodie> yes
<Kilos> guys melodie is in france
<melodie> I know both his nicks
<Kilos> good
<melodie> I'm nearby Toulouse
<melodie> as is the man who does the computing job in the Non for profit association
<melodie> they bring computers to Mali once a year, with this Xubuntu specifically branded for the schools there
<Na3iL> Trés trés bien melodie :D
<melodie> at the end of September we will have a full day meeting with computers coming from the companies who change their computers, (5 to 6 years old computers only) and we will prepare theme all together
<melodie> Na3iL :D
<melodie> I don't want to talk French because Kilos does not understand
<Kilos> nono you are welcome
<melodie> ok so you know, when it's ready you can get  it and test it
<Kilos> i need to sleep anyway
<melodie> if you can find me a graphist who can take a share of the job that would be really nice
<melodie> then I'll send him the background and whatever he can use
<Na3iL> Yeah I will look for some guys who can help you with this
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<melodie> good night Kilos take good care
<melodie> Na3iL thanks!
<Kilos> will do ty
<Na3iL> You welcome melodie :)
<melodie> I have to do a few things now, I'll bb later
<Na3iL> Take ur time
<ubuntiste-msakni> o/
<elacheche_anis> o/
<melodie> hi elacheche_anis
<melodie> fail!
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-01
<melodie> hello
<melodie> salut Na3iL
<melodie> salut craig__
<Na3iL> o/ Bonsoir melodie
<Na3iL> cava? :)
<melodie> ça va, merci, et toi ?
<melodie> c'est le soir chez toi ?
<Na3iL> nope I mean "bonjour" xD
<Na3iL> ça va ça roule :D
<melodie> je suis en train de refaire l'iso pour un détail de placement d'icônes
<melodie> j'ai un script qui réinitialise le bureau tel que présenté à l'origine, il fait cela dés l'ouverture de session.
<melodie> ça fonctionne une fois installé mais dans le live les icônes sont rangées n'importe comment
<melodie> et je n'ai pas encore trouvé pourquoi
<melodie> alors j'ai modifié un petit peu le script, et je vais voir si ça change quelque chose
<Na3iL> and it did work? or the problem still up?
<craig__> hello melodie, Na3iL
<melodie> hi craig__
<melodie> hopefully he'll return
<melodie> timeout
<craig__> i am around on and off working
<melodie> craig__ I was talking about na3iL
<melodie> if I replace: cp -R /etc/skel/.config/xfce4 $HOME/
<melodie> with:
<melodie> cp -R /etc/skel/.config/{xfce4,xfce4-session} $HOME/
<melodie> does that work, or should I use a | instead of a ',' ?
<melodie> or is it rather (xfce4,xfce4-session) ?
<melodie> hi ubuntiste-msakni inetpro Cryterion
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey melodie !
<ubuntiste-msakni> Wassup!
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni Malinux is almost ready
<ubuntiste-msakni> Malinux! A new fork?
<melodie> Malinux is a Xubuntu arranged for the teachers in high-school and universities, in Mali.
<melodie> My guess is that all countries in Africa might be interested
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni there is a program inside which can allow using wikipedia off line
<melodie> this is what I found about it:
<melodie> http://www.mali-ntic.org/index.php/toutes-les-ressources/414-le-projet-moulin-ou-l-acces-hors-connexion-a-wikipedia-la-plus-grande-encyclopedie-libre-du-monde-rendu-possible-grace-a-l-ong-geekcorps
<ubuntiste-msakni> Awesome!
<melodie> and this is where I found a link to download the ISO:
<ubuntiste-msakni> I'll be happy to try it!
<melodie> http://www.commentcamarche.net/download/telecharger-34055174-moulin
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni I am planning to provide this program as a package seperated from the ISO
<ubuntiste-msakni> Great
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, do you know about kiwix http://www.kiwix.org/wiki/Main_Page ?
<melodie> and have it install with a small shell script which will open the archive so that it installs the files in the right places
<ubuntiste-msakni> Kiwix is the official onffline Wikipedia version :) Take a look at it :)
<melodie> it looks good
<melodie> is it provided in French? I have understood that in Mali they use French
<ubuntiste-msakni> Yes!
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://www.kiwix.org/wiki/Main_Page/fr
 * ubuntiste-msakni should go back to work, need to finish my LoCo Team Re-Approval report.. Then check the SFD status.. 
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni who takes care of the Ubuntu Africa project in French? Kilos talks English only
<ubuntiste-msakni> I help some times.. But I don't really know who's taking care of it right now.. I should take care of my LoCo as we will have a Re-Approval meeting soon, and I need to help organizing the Software Freedom Day event.. And of course am planning my wedding x) :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> I don't need to mention the project we talked about last time → Ubuntu fork, that it's on hold right now becasue of all of that x) :D
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni about the fork, there is buddy who told me to shift to Customizer now
<melodie> I get you the link
<melodie> https://github.com/clearkimura/Customizer
<melodie> it's written in Python, the buddy told me it has the same gui look and feel and is working much better (and currently developped)
<melodie> while Ubuntu Builder is orphan since march 2014
<melodie> about the Ubuntu Africa team I would like to have approval to point to the ubuntu-africa website in the distro, instead of pointing to Ubuntu
<ubuntiste-msakni> I was already using it when we talk last time :)
<melodie> oh ok!
<melodie> I hadn't remembered
<ubuntiste-msakni> I asked you about Ubuntu Builder to make sure if it can be using in cli mode or not :) I don't think that Kilos or someone else will say no to that :D We are looking for that kind of referrals :D
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni I'll upload a small version not containing MoulinWiki, because it makes the iso huge
<melodie> then the people can test it
<ubuntiste-msakni> Great.. I'll try it asap.. Can't promise to do it now or this week because I know that I can't keep a such promise..
<melodie> it's not ready yet
<melodie> ubuntiste-msakni before I want to try to tweak the graphic a bit more
<melodie> I'll see now if I can modify the ubiquity slideshow installer
<ubuntiste-msakni> :D
<ubuntiste-msakni> melodie, you can ask Na3iL about who is maintaining the French version of #ubuntu-africa
<melodie> ok
<melodie> Na3iL ?
<Na3iL> o/ yo ubuntiste-msakni melodie
<Na3iL> I was eating x)
<Na3iL> hows you guys?
<melodie> ok I guess
<Na3iL> BTW, you finished the Artwork of Malinux?!
<melodie> I have done the plymouth
<melodie> just reused the xubuntu plymouth setup
<melodie> dirty and fast, it works
<melodie> I also did the isolinux images
<melodie> I have to check if that works
<melodie> and I'm not going to do a ubiquity slideshow because it would take me too long
<Na3iL> Cool! Keep up the good work melodie :)
<melodie> so if someone wants to do it later, he/she will be welcome
<melodie> Na3iL who is/are in charge for the French speaking Africa Ubuntu ?
<Na3iL> Well, I did the French version for Ubuntu Africa
<melodie> ok
<Na3iL> And, it would be great if you want to help.. I think the Fr wikies need some checking..
<melodie> what do you think if we point to the French version of the Ubuntu Africa website, in Malinux menus, instead of the Xubuntu website?
<melodie> I can't help
<melodie> I have my own path to follow
<melodie> I do this edition of Malinux to help an association of my area who goes to Mali once a year with a truck full of machines installed with Malinux
<Na3iL> I see
<melodie> and I have thought it will interest all Africa Ubuntu and Africa Linux people to reuse it
<Na3iL> Yeah why not melodie! it will be very helpful I think
<melodie> it's intended for teachers in high schools and universities and is easy to modify of course
<melodie> I am about to build the last "big one" now and I'll make smaller ones right after. I know how to do that
<melodie> then I'll upload the two versions
<melodie> all will be in 32bits though, fits more machines
<melodie> the big one comes with "MoulinWiki", and the smaller won't have it.
<melodie> but it will be provided apart in a tarball ready to install
<Na3iL> Good! you are working on this only you? There's a LoCo team in mali they can help you through
<melodie> Na3iL for the Fr wikies, feel free to copy whatever interests you on the wiki.linuxvillage.org and in the tips and tricks and "trucs et astuces" from the linuxvillage.org forum
<melodie> also I'm starting a doc on a new place, at http://bentovillage.me/documentation
<melodie> there is a first article there, intended for very beginners
<Na3iL> melodie, I am really surprised by your contributions/works for the community
<melodie> what surprises you?
<Na3iL> You are a such good person, keep it up I will help you on some things
<melodie> I'd love that
<Na3iL> just when I got some free time, I'd some projects too like StartUbuntu to maintain
<melodie> doesn't StartUbuntu already have some people?
<melodie> and I know someone who created linuxpadawan too
<melodie> I wonder if the goal isn't the same?
<Na3iL> Not anymore unfortunately..
<Na3iL> for thus, I am making a master plan for this session on how we can target Winbugs 10 users to migrate to gnu distros
<melodie> http://linuxpadawan.net/
<melodie> I'd suggest Linuxpadawan
<Na3iL> It is a blog melodie ?
<melodie> good people are doing this and it's very active, though as everywhere need hands
<melodie> though I feel I'd need hands even more
<Na3iL> Hmm I see, check this → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu/
<melodie> I know about it
<melodie> check this?
<melodie> http://bentovillage.me/todo
<melodie> :)
<melodie> and this:
<melodie> http://bentovillage.org
<melodie> (it's all a work in progress, I intend to link them all later)
<Na3iL> Great!
<melodie> I've been working on spins and progressing all the time since end of 2009
<melodie> I started using computers and gnu/linux in 2004
<melodie> and started doing the Openbox Bento edition using Ubuntu in July 2012
<melodie> never stopped since and I intend to continue. I want to make Bento Openbox a method that any distro can reuse
<melodie> this is Openbox made easy for all
<Na3iL> Nice
<melodie> in the todo subsite of bentovillage.me, contributors can pick any task from the todo list and comment to say they pick the task
<melodie> when the task is done they can comment again and provide the  files the way they wish, on a place to download them, on gitlab, whatever
<melodie> so all are welcome to contribute !
<melodie> I am also thinking to do a Bento Malinux in a few days
<melodie> that should not be much more work now
<melodie> Na3iL oh and I'll also add a bentovillage.me/buddies subsite soon
<melodie> with "buddypress" installed and setup for a flat forum
<melodie> that will be nice to test
<melodie> do you know buddypress?
<Na3iL> I think yeah, well it's my coffee time
<Na3iL> I will back after 30 minutes at least :)
<Na3iL> see you
<melodie> is there anyone from Mali here?
<melodie> I'd like to know if teachers need any bluetooth package in their Linux distros? (trying to make the system lighter here)
<melodie> leaving, good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-02
<craigzim> Kilos good morning , goeie more
<craigzim> sp?
<melodie> hello everybody
<melodie> hi Kilos elacheche cyrilb superfly inetpro !
<melodie> I have an annoucement !!!
<melodie> Malinux 2015 rc1 is ready for testing
<melodie> you can get it here:
<melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/malinux/
<melodie> I removed the former docs because they were way too outdated, and I will look for replacements that can be downloaded separately
<melodie> some zim files for Piwik, this one weights only 70Mb and will be installed into the final
<melodie> and some pdfs for Libreoffice, in French
<melodie> I also can add the pdfs in English
<melodie> all will be in a compressed directory, using lzma/.xz format.
<theShirbiny> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos> and everyone else
<melodie> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hows melodie
<melodie> a 1:50 pm Paris time, I announced:
<melodie> (it's long... )
<melodie> .....
<melodie> <melodie> hello everybody
<melodie> <melodie> hi Kilos elacheche cyrilb superfly inetpro !
<melodie> <melodie> I have an annoucement !!!
<melodie> <melodie> Malinux 2015 rc1 is ready for testing
<melodie> <melodie> you can get it here:
<melodie> <melodie> http://phillw.net/isos/bento-ubuntu-remix/malinux/
<melodie> <melodie> I removed the former docs because they were way too outdated, and I will look for replacements that can be downloaded separately
<melodie> <melodie> some zim files for Piwik, this one weights only 70Mb and will be installed into the final
<melodie> <melodie> and some pdfs for Libreoffice, in French
<melodie> <melodie> I also can add the pdfs in English
<melodie> <melodie> all will be in a compressed directory, using lzma/.xz format.
<melodie> Kilos you can now share it on the mailing list!
<Kilos> ok ty will do
<melodie> Kilos : http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/02/%23ubuntu-africa.html
<melodie> I guess if you point to that part, it should do?
<Kilos> i scrolled back melodie
<melodie> ok
<melodie> I will look forward to some feedback
<melodie> would also be most appreciated to hear about what programs teachers in high-school and universities look for
<Kilos> melodie give me a one line explanation of what malinux is
<theShirbiny> melodie, you're creating a new ubuntu based distro?
<melodie> I have done an Edu before, for small kids in pre school but never for college, high school nor university
<melodie> theShirbiny it's not a creation, just helping an association to get their new release ready this month
<melodie> before the middle of the month preferably
<melodie> this is alpha1: http://meets.free.fr/images/Malinux-2015-alpha1.png
<melodie> the rc1 which is online have the launchers a bit different, but you see how it goes
<melodie> it's a Xubuntu base
<theShirbiny> cool
<melodie> I had a lot to do to adapt their method, as they used several scripts, while I use Ubuntu Builder. And one of the scripts was started using the init scheme, (old one)
<melodie> so I just added the script to /usr/local/bin, modified it, and it starts with a desktop file placed in /etc/xdg/autostart, as other programs do.
<melodie> this is a script that regenerates the desktop and places of the icons at each session
<melodie> you can have files of your own there, they won't be wiped, but the icons which are already there will be reinstalled anew (incase kids play with them, remove, move around... )
<melodie> and there is also a script which prevents them to launch one program from the icons more than once
<melodie> when the computers are a bit slow and the kids impatient
<Kilos> hi Benno-007 Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Hello Kilos
<Kilos> melodie you wnt me to add where peeps can remark about it
<Kilos> night all
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-03
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<pieter2627> about the iso email - malinux is melodie's bento right?
<craigbrash> morning Kilos,Pieter
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<pieter2627> hi craigbrash
<ariabbas> #ubuntu-cm
<beast> o/ all
<beast> any ubuntu-mate guru's online?
<Kilos> hi beast
<melodie> hi Na3iL hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi melodie Na3iL
<Kilos> sorry lightning hit our cell tower
<Na3iL> o/ Hey melodie Kilos
<Na3iL> wassup guys :)
<Kilos> busy
<melodie> Kilos did the lightning destroy emails? o_o
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> no its the reply thing in launchpad that faulty
<craigbrash> load shedding from 6:55 am to now :(
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<Na3iL> o/
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-04
<Kilos> hi genova welcome to ubuntu-africxa
<Kilos> africa as well
<genova> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<Kilos> how good are you with questions like this
<Kilos>  I posted a question earlier about packing a python3 gtk application. I've managed to package it as a deb, but the python part keeps getting installed in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/
<Kilos> I'd like the whole application to be installed in /usr/share/
<Kilos> How can can I modifyu the debian/rules file to install to this location.
<Na3iL> You mean Kilos you wanna know how to tell Ubuntu where to install your programs? right
<Kilos> thats what i get from those questions, we have a guy asked in the za channel and im trying to find him some help
<Kilos> if you can sort it ill bring him here
<Na3iL> I think  I can sort it just with further explanation for the problem..
<Kilos> ok ill bring him
<Na3iL> Okay
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> yw :D
<Na3iL> Kilos, after some searching, he can't, make the package manager put any file anywhere except its default location..
<Kilos> oh my ill tell him ty Na3iL
<Kilos> aw here he is
<Kilos> hi stucomplex
<Na3iL> Hey stucomplex welcome to #ubuntu-africa :)
<Kilos> you just missed an answer
<stucomplex> thanks kilos
<Kilos> stucomplex  Na3iL thinks you cannot do it but hear from him
<Na3iL> stucomplex, basically you can't make the package manager put any file anywhere except its default locations
<Na3iL> You cannot change the default locations to install software with apt-get, the Software Center,
<Na3iL> or the other package management tools in Ubuntu...
<stucomplex> hi Na3iL
<Na3iL> You can manually retrieve packages and extract their files wherever you want, but you almost certainly wouldn't want to do that..
<Na3iL> by just typing which "your program name"
<Na3iL> take a look stucomplex → https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<stucomplex> hmmm, ok, maybe I did not explain better.
<stucomplex> I'm current building the .deb file, eg fiddling around with debian/changelog, debian/control
<stucomplex> *currently
<stucomplex> I've read that within the debain/rules file you can do somesort of override_auto_install set the install locations
<Kilos> oh we have a debian dev here as well
<Kilos> if you guys get stuck call cyrilb
<cyrilb> hi guys
<stucomplex> there is an application called terminator which is also a python-gtk application -> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-terminator/terminator/trunk/files
<Kilos> hi cyrilb
<cyrilb> talking about debian/rules?
<cyrilb> :)
<Kilos> yeah man
<Na3iL> Well, I think we need cyrilb I think he will be more helpful than me :)
<stucomplex> for that project the terminatorlib is a python module which is installed in /usr/share/terminator
<Na3iL> \o/ am a big fan of terminator :D
<stucomplex> yeah, It's awesome :D
<Kilos> wb craigbrash
<Na3iL> The only thing that I know stucomplex , that packages install files throughout the filesystem,
<Na3iL> mostly in different subdirectories of /usr. This is in accordance with the filesystem hierarchy standard which specifies where different kinds of files,
<craigbrash> Kilos hello and  Na3iL
<Na3iL> associated with installed programs and libraries
<Na3iL> which are supposed to go in a GNU/Linux system :)
<Kilos> cyrilb  we waiting for your wisdom here
<Na3iL> o/ hey craigbrash
<stucomplex> thanks Na3iL
<Na3iL> You welcome stucomplex I hope that I helped at least
<Na3iL> and to be sure am waiting the reply of cyrilb
<stucomplex> as it currently stands when install my package the the python part gets installed in /usr/lib/python3.4/dist-packages/
<stucomplex> but its not a module
<stucomplex> so i'd like it installed with all the other data file in /usr/share/{program}
<Na3iL> I am wondering why you wanna modify its installation location..
<stucomplex> I think that if one is creating a python module then it should be installed in /usr/lib/python3, but if it is a GUI application then it should not be placed in /usr/lib/python3
<Kilos> i need to sleep guys. good luck stucomplex
<Kilos> night all
<Na3iL> Yeah indeed stucomplex I will search for a solution
<stucomplex> hmmm, might have found something in https://wiki.debian.org/Python/Packaging
<stucomplex> override_dh_auto_install: python setup.py install --root=debian/charm --install-layout=deb --install-lib=/usr/share/charm --install-scripts=/usr/share/charm
<stucomplex> but in the terminator debian/rules there is a variable DEB_PYTHON_INSTALL_ARGS_ALL +=--install-lib=/usr/share/terminator --install-scripts=/usr/share/terminator
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-05
<Na3iL> o/ Kilos
<melodie> o/ Kilos Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey melodie hows you :)
<melodie> Na3iL sleepy but working. And you?
<Na3iL> fine thank you
<Na3iL> I am thinking to applying for Ubuntu membership
<Kilos> Na3iL  donty think about it just do it
<Kilos> hi melodie too
<Na3iL> Kilos, I beCan you post here, how do you fix itlieve that I need some other contributions // works to get it
<Na3iL> damn my keyboard x) :D
<Kilos> lol
<Na3iL> I believe that I need some other contributions & works to get it
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Na3iL  give the link to your wiki page again
<Na3iL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL
<Kilos> im still half asleep
<Kilos> slept the whole afternoon away
<Kilos> sjoe
<Na3iL> hahaha :D
<Kilos> Na3iL  all you need is testimonials, everything else is fine
<Na3iL> Hmm, I will find some other testimonials so :D
<Kilos> grab elacheche_anis and get him to do the first one
<Na3iL> He will do it indeed :D I think he is a little busy
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> thats all you need
<Na3iL> :D
<melodie> Kilos I'll also give you the link to my wiki page? :)
<melodie> hi again Na3iL
<Kilos> ok melodie
<melodie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/melodie
<melodie> this is it
<melodie> and this is my LP page: https://launchpad.net/~meets
<Kilos> haha i remember reading it before
<melodie> oh did you?
<Kilos> i get tired just reading everything you do
<Kilos> yes when i first met you remember
<melodie> that sounds bad
<Kilos> no many i do very little
<Kilos> you make me shy that i am so lazy
<melodie> I guess I won't get testimonials for a membership then?
<Kilos> hahahahaof course you will
<melodie> o_O
<melodie> will I?
<Kilos> yes and im sure you will get from the phill peeps as well
<Kilos> you need to make your page so it has place for testimonials
<melodie> what do I need to do? I have no idea
<Kilos> you remember i read yours after you read mine
<Kilos> Na3iL  here is your turn
<melodie> it was a long time ago, many things happened since (irl too)
<Kilos> he is a wiki expert
<melodie> oh!
<melodie> Na3iL what do I need to do on my wiki page?
<Na3iL> o/ melodie I will share with you some links about editing wiki pages
<Kilos> melodie  see his page for an idea
<Na3iL> Take a look  → https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<Na3iL> This team helps me a lot, besides, you should try everything on your wiki page, just in place of saving click on preview :D
<Na3iL> For example you can check my page → https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Na3iL and click on edit, you will see how I set it up from the beginning
<melodie> I see, this is lots of work
<melodie> I fear I can't do as much for my own page
<melodie> if I can just do the minimum to leave a space for testimonials, that would be enough
<melodie> if you have a quick advice for that, it would be very nice
<Na3iL> Wait I will share with you how to set up the testimonials section :)
<melodie> thank you!
<Na3iL> You welcome :D
<Na3iL> You wanna testimonials section in other page related to your wiki page or just above the description?
<melodie> what about under the description?
<Na3iL> oh! am sorry I mean under the description yeah!
<melodie> :D
<Na3iL> Well, can I edit your wiki page? I will add the testimonials section and if u didn't like it I can change to another style
<melodie> Na3iL with pleasure!
<melodie> Na3iL do you know I started to prepare a new website for the Bento Openbox project (not ready yet, it still lacks links and a few things)
<melodie> see you later
#ubuntu-africa 2015-09-06
<melodie> good night
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-05
<CraigZim> Morning
<theShirbiny> Morning CraigZim
<CraigZim> with Kilos away its dead quiet on ubuntu-africa
<theShirbiny> don't say that, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<Na3iL> Hello Africa
<theShirbiny> hey Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hey theShirbiny how are you
<theShirbiny> I'm good, and you
<Na3iL> Good as well, ty
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-06
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<theShirbiny> anyone here from SA?
<elacheche> hey theShirbiny, superfly maybe.. Kilos is in Australia right now..
<theShirbiny> thanks elacheche :)
<theShirbiny> Kilos is from SA?
<elacheche> yep theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> thanks
<elacheche> with pleasure
<superfly> elacheche: yes, I'm from South Africa, although in the process of relocating to the USA
<paddatrapper> theShirbiny: I am
<theShirbiny> I'm going to sleep now :(
<theShirbiny> Can I pm some questions tomorrow paddatrapper?
<paddatrapper> theShirbiny: Sure
<theShirbiny> thanks :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-07
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
<CraigZim> Morning theShirbiny
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-08
<CraigZim> Morning world
<CraigZim> or should that be "hello world"
<theShirbiny> morning CraigZim
<CraigZim> hello theShirbiny , quiet here these days
<theShirbiny> it's always quiet here, except when there's a meeting
<Kilos> sorry MarwenDo
<Kilos> im busy visiting my girls in australia
#ubuntu-africa 2016-09-10
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-07
<nzoueidi> Morning folks, anyone knows hows kilos doing?
#ubuntu-africa 2017-09-10
<melodie> hello!
<melodie> ;seen Kilos
